# lake hope



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

cant wait to get out soon on lake hope.. i hear it has some good spring time bass fishing.. also they were supposed to get a new boat ramp this year and a dock or maybe it was last year????


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

While you are there check out the Hope furnace and Moonville tunnel. There is also an old cemetary near the tunnel. I'm planning on going back this year, it is a beautiful place.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Peon, let me know when you go. I have never been there my self but I was planning on getting out there my self soon.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Peon, 
We'll get out this spring and fish a small stream right around there. Caught some spotted bass out of there last fall. Maybe even the Hocking for some bass.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ou sounds good im not fishing the bass club this year so i will have plenty of time for fishing like that  

billy bob i have fished the lake before if you wanna head over there sometime give me a pm i have a boat and would love to hit it this spring sometime in a month or so maybe sooner with this weather!!


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I grew up in McArthur, just out the road from Hope. I spent a lot of time there as a kid. I stopped a couple times last year and caught a few. It's a gorgeous part of the world down there that is for sure.

I expect a full report.


WAR


----------



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

I did pretty well on numbers last spring on Hope. Never did find the big ones. I know they are in there though. The bay with all the lilly pads is whereI usually do well before the pads get thick.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my bass club had a tourney there and i know where the big ones came from in the spring time... i plan to hit lake hope soon i will give a full report


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im gonna go sat the 11th if anyone wants to go i have an open seat in my boat!! id rather have company but i can go by my self


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone??? id love to go but hate to go alone..


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

hey peon i live about 3 miles from lake hope...they stocked it 3 yrs ago with saugeye but haven't heard that anyones been catching any. There's some decent channel cats in there...very few perch but every once in awhile you might find one...crappies are kinda small....bass fishing is decent if you head to the back of the lake. Did see one boat out on it last night.... looked like they were trolling for saugeyes. Good luck fishing !!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

dont think im gonna go.. no one to go with  dont wanna go if it rains anyways... might just fish a pond...


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

imfree next we or the next we after fished it alot when i was younger, some nice bass in there. love that quarry like water. even got a canoe if you wanna try that. Ill leave it up to you to contact me for next trip, if you do, i will go. live 1hr 15 mins away in wash.C.H. later dude


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

heard rupert is great at times even for some pike? Saugs in there as well never been but if anybody wants to go there or lake hope, email me @[email protected] Hey peon, got a float tube? how about we hit AEP ponds next WE for the BIG bass?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont have a float tube .. i love lake rupert also man!!! im planning on fishing rupert with my brother in law the next 2 weekends for crappie.. we are having a tourney on rupert for crappie the 25th your welcome to come on down!! about the pike i havent heard of anyone getting any in a LONG time..


----------

